# Can I change my name?



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

If I wanted to change my username could I?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

You would have to pm a mod.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Send a PM to Chris H requesting a name change.


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

